# Hammers?



## littletoes (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a question for you framers out there-

Tell me about the hammers you love, and why? 

I've seen/heard quite a bit about the "Stiletto" hammers out there, but am not sure if a "lighter" hammer actually works better than a light one. 

When it comes to sinking nails, or lets say "spikes", its better to grab a heavier hitter, then why go "lighter", to begin with??? 

Maybe I'm just old school.....when I frame, I grab my trusty 24 oz. hammer. 

Plus, is it just me, or is this "new" design, the one that looks like a "hatchet", induce more hand fatigue, or is it actually better? 

Serious answers please! 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not a framer, but I always figure the bigger the better. 

Like this 5500 ft/lb beauty


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I framed alot of years*

Started with 32oz. then 28,24,20, finally ended with 14oz. Stilleto.

When I first started, I was told by an older carpenter.... "The bigger the hammer, the dumber the carpenter". Took me alot of years to realize, he was correct. :smile:


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Works like a charm :thumbsup:











Seriously? 24oz california framer.


----------



## littletoes (Apr 14, 2011)

THATS THE BIGGEST YOU GUYS COULD FIND???  

MDNTRDR--I'm thinking of 20d spikes....I just don't think a little 14 oz hammer will be the right tool for the job. That and other framing jobs, but I've not used any of the Ti hammers.....I've a 24oz Vaughn I've used off and on for 30 years though, and a smaller 12 oz for finish work. 

Make sense?? 

When I was about 14, one of the guys I worked with use to sink 16d nails with a single hit, and would encourage me to attempt the same thing (I wasn't very big at 14, hell I ain't so big even now!). 
He taught me a lot....all the tables on a rafter square for example, I remember him telling me, if I knew how to use those, I'd never have to look for a job....that was a long time ago. 

Not sold on the lightweight hammers as of yet....just asking somebody to "sell" them to me,* in a day of pneumatic nails guns, I suppose most carpenters don't use a hammer much these days... *


----------



## littletoes (Apr 14, 2011)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

28 oz Estwing. One tap to set, one whack to drive it home. My mentor used to say " light hammer, light in the loafers".


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

If was specifically "framing" it'd probably be a 20oz Vaughn and if I can't have that with a custom length,wooden handle I quit.

>Pnuematics,have replaced 90% of "hammering"

>Hammers when used inteligently are for driving nails,wrecking/crow bars are for pulling nails.

>Metal handle'd impact tools,irrespective of the craft.....woodchoppin,WW'ing,masonary,ect.ect......will beat your elbow into submission.Its not IF...its WHEN.


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sometimes I like to carry a 24oz Estwing, but lately I've realized that most of the time when I need to use a hammer, a lighter 16oz Estwing works just fine. On the type of framing jobs I've done, pneumatic nail guns do all the nailing. The hammer hanging from my belt is a "persuasion device".


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If I'll be swinging a hammer framing all day I use a 20 oz. But in the shop for a general shop hammer, a 16 oz works fine. Both hammers have wood handles.










 







.


----------



## renovatio (Jul 4, 2011)

This one.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=29960

It just feels right.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*hammers*

I seem to have a thing for hammers. I probably have 10 or so in a bucket in the trailer. Not including the "big" ones(different size sledges). I really have a thing for dead on tools. I have their 21 oz smooth faced framing hammer and the 8 and 12 oz finishing hammers.....all with a custom grip i learned from tom silva. I also have some stanley, estwing(the leather bound ones are awesome)vaughn(california framer) and Im sure Im missing some. I like hammers........

jraks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you gentlemen ever swung a titanium hammer?

It's a mass thing. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I attended mass once...*

Quote: Have you gentlemen ever swung a titanium hammer? 
It's a mass thing. :smile:

there were no hammers. :no: bill


----------

